# Retouche vom Profi



## chmee (19. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht kennt jemand diese Seite noch nicht:

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/index.html

mfg chmee


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2005)

Kannte ich noch nicht, sehr geil, danke!


----------



## da_Dj (19. Oktober 2005)

Sehr nett  Und scheint ja mit 125$/h auch nicht schlecht zu verdienen


----------



## burnobaby (27. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin echt erstaunt was alles möglich ist. Versuche auch grade mit da reinzufuchsen, aber solche Ergebnisse sind noch am Horizont versteckt...   

Mfg Burno


----------



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

das ganze gibt es auch auf Deutsch    : Wynn.de 
Mit ganz "normalen" Menschen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

